# 2010 Sydney 321Frl - $22,500



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

35-foot 5th Wheel - 9,486 lbs. Dry Weight

We bought this 5th wheel new in June 2009, and used it about 5 weekends per year and one 10-day trip each Summer.


3 slides (bedroom, entertainment center, dinette/sofa)
Interior is like new
Exterior decals are beginning to peel, but excellent condition otherwise.
New tires (load range E) in 2012.

Please email me if you're interested. Thanks!
Tracy

Detailed specs can be found here: RVGuide.com - 2010 Sydney 321FRL

View attachment 3937


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I just got 23k on trade for my 2010 329fbh Sydney in very clean condition. You should be able to get what you are asking if the unit is clean. Good luck.


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

therink said:


> I just got 23k on trade for my 2010 329fbh Sydney in very clean condition. You should be able to get what you are asking if the unit is clean. Good luck.


That's good to hear - Thanks! Ours is a very clean unit as well. I was trying to price it for a pretty quick sale.


----------

